# posting a photo



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

I have tried so many times. I wonder if my computer doesnt like wine. Ill try again in the next reply


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

I get he photo on the page that says post reply. I press that button and it just sits there.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2007)

Have you shrunk the file down to under 150 kb's? Another problem is to not have any apostrophes or slashes or anything to that liking, just letters and numbers. Finally they can only be JPG's or GIF's. You are using the reply button and not the quick reply at the bottom of the page right? Please explain what error you are getting and what size the file is or you can email me the file by clicking on my name and under a post and sending it that way. I will look at the file and try to figure out whats going on.


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

wade said:


> Have you shrunk the file down to under 150 kb's? Another problem is to not have any apostrophes or slashes or anything to that liking, just letters and numbers. Finally they can only be JPG's or GIF's. You are using the reply button and not the quick reply at the bottom of the page right? Please explain what error you are getting and what size the file is or you can email me the file by clicking on my name and under a post and sending it that way. I will look at the file and try to figure out whats going on.




I have been posting 640 by 480 photos wade. Ill check the file size and try again later links to my photobucket are so easy though. Thanks for the tip


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

The firts 4 or 5 photos are the recent ones. Redneck special is there too.
http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=DSCF0379.jpg


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

Yes they are over 150KB


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2007)

Then you need to shrink them with an image re sizer such as the free one from microsoft. Down load this free tool. It is very easy to use and very handy to send pics through emails to because it shrinks the file but does not reduce quality! Give it a try. This is Masta's post from awhile ago!
<t></t><table style="table-layout: fixed;" align="center" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"><t><tr><td rowspan="4" valign="top">
Location: United States

Online Status: Online

Posts: 3353


</td>
<td valign="top">



</span>

 *Topic: Resizing Digital photos*
Posted: 11 September 2006 at 3:19pm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td height="150" valign="top">

<div style="overflow: auto;">


Since we are limited to posting picture</span>s that are &lt;150 kb what is the best and easiest way to accomplish reducing the size of larger picture</span>s for posting? I know this topic was discussed way back but it has come up again and I myself have struggled with this at times.
I normally adjust the resolution of my camera down to 640 x 480
pixels from the normal normal/default setting of 2048 x 1536 pixels for
taking picture</span>s for the forum. I have noticed I lose some quality of picture</span>s this way.


I did a search and found that there is a Image Resizer</span> tool for those you use Windows XP. Anyone use this?


http://www.microsoft.com/windowsxp/using/digitalphotography/learnmore/tips/eschelman2.mspx


Thanks</td></tr></t></table>

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

I have photoshop but since i already post many photos to photobucket do you think folks will mind if i only post links. 


Im lazy *Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2007)

I dont think theyll mind but some of us are lazy too and wont scroll through those pages and open more windows. It takes very little time to download this program and saves a lot of time later on. But it is your decision.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scotty (Aug 27, 2007)

wade said:


> I dont think theyll mind but some of us are lazy too and wont scroll through those pages and open more windows. It takes very little time to download this program and saves a lot of time later on. But it is your decision.




When i'm not half asleep ill try it thanks*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 27, 2007)

Scotty....I use PhotoBucket to Post all my photos....when I have the photo Uploaded there, I highlight the bottom box under the photo....the box will turn blue....then Right Click on that box....chose Copy....go back to your Post and paste it there....Then we won't have to go to the PhotoBucket site....


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2007)

Good tip NW for those who dont want another program in their computer.


----------



## swillologist (Aug 27, 2007)

Here is Scotty's picture he was trying to post. I don't understand why the IMG code doesn't work for Scotty.






*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2007)

Looks like a batch that has been forgotten out in the garage for years!



That would be the coffee huh, sounds better than it looks but then again my crab apple looks like Pepto Bizmo!


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I used the download method not the copy and paste method. Ill use that next.
My garbage can looks nicer than the coffee wine


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I just tried to use the upload of the cropped photo. It seems my computer is locking up at that point. I have to c;pse the browser and re open it to get back to FVW website.
Im going to put the cropped photo on photobucket and try again. It really seems like i jave a software problem on my end.
Well here goes BRB


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

My computer locks when i try either way. 


Here is the cropped image
http://i35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/redneck2.jpg*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## swillologist (Aug 28, 2007)

It takes longer to do but I think I can post your picture Scotty. Let me see if this works. 








The coffee wine looks a lot better in this picture.


Scotty are copy and pasting the IMG code? That is the last code under the picture .*Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## masta (Aug 28, 2007)

Not sure why some folks have trouble posting photos and really have not been able to figure it out but here is a link to a tutorial on how it works for most and should work for everyone.


http://www.finevinewines.com/Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=2514


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

i have it don right to the tome it says post it. the photo oads and my computer locks uo. i really think the problem iis on my software or some of my protwction programs but ill gladly read the tutorial.




BTW Masta all i see in your post is a *red X*


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

I read the tutorial and i get right back to the reply button. When i click on post reply nothing happens and i must close the browser to get back to the forums.


i


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 28, 2007)

My browser locks up trying to download photos too. I went to the "settings" tab at the top of this page....then chose "Forum Preferences"....then clicked and enabled the WYSIWYG thingy....I can now do other things....like add an URL [that works]...and use the smilys....but still can't download a photo.... It's my computer and I have tried everything everyone has suggested....just gave up on it.


So I use the PhotoBucket and use 2 browsers [one with the PhotoBucket and one with this page]....Once my photo is Uploaded to PhotoBucket....left click on the bottom box under the photo [it will turn blue]and then right click it....click on Copy...then open the other browser and Paste it to the Post I have started on this Fourm.


There are more than one way to skin a cat!!!! [Gezz...where did that expression come from?]


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

ill try the settings thanks to you and all who are helping.


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

scotty said:


> ill try the settings thanks to you and all who are helping.




It's already enebeled.
Ill still think my computer is reacting negatively to the photo routine.
I post photos on a few other websites.


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

http://crystalrivercruisers.com/board/viewtopic.php?p=4620#4620


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 28, 2007)

I as well have no problem Posting to other Sites.


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

We are also unable to post a picture using rockys computer 2 diferent browsers. I will experiment more later. We are bottling 3 diferent whatevers at the moment 32 bottles total.


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

heres my latest 5 pics of bottling


http://s35.photobucket.com/albums/d199/slowpoke59ds/wine%20making/?action=view&amp;current=DSCF0384.jpg


----------



## Waldo (Aug 28, 2007)

Looking good scotty..so tell me, what does that "Red neck Special" taste like?


----------



## scotty (Aug 28, 2007)

Waldo said:


> Looking good scotty..so tell me, what does that "Red neck Special" taste like?




Its as good as any rose i ever bougt in a local market. It could easily hide in the $4 to $5 a bottle section.
Making it is a joke.
One can of welches to 3 gallons. Shoot for 14% pa though. That seems to allow it to taste better.
Use standard proceedures as for any wine.
I didnt waste the pectic enzyme even though it is concord juice.


Just for a laugh.
After i racked it from the secondary and left it to bulk for a while, It didn't drop any lees.


I wonder why?????







*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Jack on Rainy (Aug 29, 2007)

Scotty,

I went to the links and love to see your wine making hobby has taken over you space too. My wife might add more to this.......


----------



## scotty (Aug 29, 2007)

Jack on Rainy said:


> Scotty,
> I went to the links and love to see your wine making hobby has taken over you space too. My wife might add more to this.......




Will she want to kill us both??????


----------

